# wooden grain elevator



## chadyelland (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi all, This is my first crack at a kitbash of a Kanamodel wooden elevator, I got copies of blueprints from both the Sask wheat POOL (35,000 bush) and UGG (30,000 bush)elevators. I have yet to mock up a grain cleaner, decal and shingle, I hope this isn't too many pics.


----------



## chadyelland (Jan 13, 2012)

A couple of the real one near me. that I worked from. one picture is thru the window at the man lift.


----------

